# wooden trucks from sylvesterfireworksscrap..



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

hi all..

i thought about something worth to write here in our new forum...so :

you may be happy that i 'm not responsible for development of railwaytrucks...

see what i did in the last 3 hours in beeing bored in my office...(it's late night her now: 3:54 am)










































































here you can see what i will make from this ..sure: the gondola is a fake.. only the truck is what i showed you:




















to be continued..

erhard


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

i like that!

i think, i will copy it for my logging line.

thanks for the idea.

korm
.


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

hi korm!

that's same what i will do with these trucks.

i was thinking about what to do if you have some cheap wheels and axles from scrap and wood for free..
and you need to transport something.. but you have not enough money to pay for renting or buying that equipment you need.

isn't that nearly similar to most modelrailroaders ?

so i decided to try this /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

i hope i can show a flatcar tonight ..

erhard


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Erhard, you are a master at creating something from nothing! Nice work and thanks for sharing! As always your design is simple but very functional.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a SM32/16mm flatcar I scratchbuilt as a kid with wooden journal boxes. A neat little car, using re-gauged LGB wheels and axels, with plastic tubing for bearings in the wood. 

Don't laugh too hard, I was 13, MAYBE 14 when I banged this out!!! The (non matching) cuphooks were the best I could do for couplers, bent the (too small) steps, made corner brakcets out of brass (one missing) and the rest is wood from (long out of business) Frank's Nursery and Crafts and popsicle sticks. High tech stuff for a rural Ohio kid trying to scratchbuild a UK prototype car before the internet.... 










I should put it out of its misery, but it is one of a few sratchbuilt things I still own from my early days, so I keep it around.


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

that looks pretty good, garrett   
i have still some smaler plastic wheels i would spend for  orecars...
but i was looking for an idea for small frames  now i see something  


so   my flatcar has'nt been finished but there are some progresses to show.
enjoy low-budget scratchbuild:





























to be continued...

erhard


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

That is a good idea Erhard!  I may have to try this sometime. Thanks for posting.


----------

